# Formula RX Scheibenbremse VR & HR Set schwarz 2012



## TimoBosh (28. Mai 2015)

Ich verkaufe meine gebrauchten Scheibenbremsen. Die Bremsen hat bis zum Austausch tadellos ihren Dienst getan. Sie wurde bisher 1x entlüftet. Ich habe das MTB mit dieser Bremse im Mai 2012 gekauft. Die Züge waren original am MTB etwas zu lang, wurden von mir auch nicht gekürzt. So sollte somit an fast jedem 26" Rad passen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/151692242594


----------

